# Carlisle 530-12 trailer tires?



## utahusker (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm planning on buying new trailer tires, and Walmart has a tire/wheel combo for $60. This seems like a good deal but I've heard some bad things about Carlisle tires. I attribute this to most of the trailer tires on the road are Carlisles, so therefore more complaints.

These will be pulling a light non-modified 14' Mirrocraft Deep Fisherman. Should I pull the trigger on these?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 26, 2009)

No idea on whether you are getting a great deal or not but I have had no problems with Carlisle tires. They are what have been on my last 3 boat trailers without incident.


----------



## utahusker (Aug 26, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> No idea on whether you are getting a great deal or not but I have had no problems with Carlisle tires. They are what have been on my last 3 boat trailers without incident.


That's all I needed to know, Thanks!


----------



## utahusker (Aug 27, 2009)

I found out that they're B load rated, so I think I'll pass and find some C's.


----------



## Zum (Aug 28, 2009)

I have a yacht club trailer(2006)new,came from the factory with Carlisle tires.I know there 12 inch and rated B,not sure if there 530's or not,don't feel like checking right now,dark.
I fish 2-3 times a week,sometimes more.Average round trip 50 miles,on highway and off(backroads too).Today,the family and I just came back from a 100 mile round trip,75% on the highway(65 mph),25% dirt.
I've never had a problem in the 3 years and when I have to buy again,I wouldn't hesitate to use them.

O ya,my boats a 1652,with a 30hp,so probably heavier.


----------



## utahusker (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Zum, I'll go for the B's at Wally world then. It's much more convenient to pick up, then mail order.


----------

